# Whitebass report



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Now that the cat is out of the bag about the whites running I thought I would make a post on whitebass. Went again this morning for whites and they did not let me down except they didn't want in the boat. Sometimes I lost 5 or 6 before I could get one in the boat. They were striking the little crank bait out of anger I guess. I did manage to land a limit. Picture has 20 in it and 5 went to a neighbor. Started the new year off on a good note. It was an awesome morning to be on the water. Not cold or hot, it was just right. Caught a couple nice crappie and 3 blackbass. One black was a little better than 4 pounds. I let the green trash fish go back. I like mornings like this that you don't have to get up early. On the water around 8:am.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

It's awesome to see them, my wife and I were in the kayaks that passed by.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Next time remind this old man who you are and I will help you with the lure selection. Good to see ya'll out today. It was really nice out.

Well so much for going somewhere where I would not be seen. LOL :rotfl:


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I just put both of your reports together and figured it was you. I ended with 17 crappie and she ended with 8. All caught on the feather jigs I've been tying.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

nice job Matt.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG


Good fishing to all!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Good box of fish Matt!!!!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice job Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Great to see you out on the water Matt. No one pulls them into the cooler faster than you.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice job Matt, still wanna make a run up the river with ya if you are ever going solo


----------



## Yakety_Yak (Aug 10, 2014)

Where did all this wonderful madness take place at?


----------

